

Show HN: Find Tennis or Chess Partners, or Organize a Golf Foursome with Sponduu - sponduu
http://sponduu.com

======
sponduu
What is Sponduu?? Finding people in your area with whom to pursue your
favorite activities is a major challenge, and Sponduu easily solves this
problem by helping you to:

* Find a tennis or chess player in your area who plays at your level * Organize a last-minute golf foursome * Find last-minute players for a pick-up basketball game * Get rid of extra concert tickets * Secure rideshares and carpools * Find people with whom to attend a new museum exhibit

 __* The possibilities are limited only by users' imaginations

Sponduu is fun, highly useful, free, easy-to-use, and mobile

